

NlpTools - Natural Language Processing Toolkit for PHP - atrilla
http://nlptools.atrilla.net/

======
jus101
TOPIC: GRAIN - Romney's birth certificate evokes his father's controversy
TOPIC: CORN - U.S. tourists freed unharmed in Sinai

<http://nlptools.atrilla.net/web/topicid.php>

------
atrilla
Is nlpTools of interest to the SW development community? How could I raise
funds for its continuity?

